# Some Advice with LATCH install. (rear seat removal)



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Any write ups, or heads up on things I should know before I tear into my AR's back seat after work? Does the back seat just remove as easy as I think like in every other VW's I'v owned?, push in towards the rear, and pull up, or is there more of trick to the AR's?
I just got my 2 LATCH/UAS bars in the mail, and want to get them in ASAP, I hate using the Seatbelts, even if they do have Locking Retractors.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Some Advice with LATCH install. (G60 Carat)*

i've never done that, but if you really want to do a service to this forum, you could take pics of what you do and how you do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
that would help me as well, as i will need that at some point as i'm sure others will.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Some Advice with LATCH install. (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i've never done that, but if you really want to do a service to this forum, you could take pics of what you do and how you do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
that would help me as well, as i will need that at some point as i'm sure others will.









Will do then.
I do the same if I do my own T-Belt, still unsure on that one, but it's mostly a time isue from tearing apart the whole front end.


----------

